# Call Center Services Available



## leeempire (May 26, 2016)

Call Center Services

We work for Minimum Wage and deliver Maximum Results. 
WE ARE NOT CURRENTLY HIRING!

This ad is intended for employers who are currently hiring for sales, customer service, or support positions.
We can provide these services for as little as $7/hr in some instances

Global Empire Corporation provides hundreds of companies just like yours (any company with a need to hire sales, customer service, or IT support staff) with outsourced call center solutions.

We can cut your offered salary cost by more than half!GUARANTEED
Outsourcing your inbound/outbound calling to us is probably the easiest (and best!) thing you'll do this year...and once you do it, you won't switch back!

Here's how you'll save more than 75% on cost every year:
• Minimum of 50% savings on salary
• No Payroll tax remittances.
• No employee benefits are required on your behalf.
• Office space is no longer required.
• Software/Hardware costs are not incurred by your company.
• No management/training costs, as we do that.

We hire only the highest quality professionals who have several years of experience in your particular field.You have full control of all hiring and firing. Weand all outsourced callers are a part of your team.

By choosing to outsource staffing, you're choosing to grow and expand your company. Put your budget where it matters most, to increase overall revenue and net profits.

We have a goal to help expand your business and your need for more hiring in the future.
If you're interested in bettering your company, please respond to this posting or give us a call at 855-406-9555 or send me an email to [email protected](dot)com

We also provide our clients with lead generation, appointment setting, software development, and web design services and all forms of inbound and outbound call center and telemarketing services.
You can visit our website


----------

